# SuperSU?



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Anybody try this yet? what are the advantages of using it over the standard superuser app?
HERE


----------



## turkbot (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive been using it for a couple days now but most of all you can toggle su now and it can attempt to keep root when taking ota updatez

CRAYONS TASTE LIKE PURPLE


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Gave me problems

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Gave me problems
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


What kind/how so?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I use it and it's been great so far. If you get it installed correctly it works flawlessly. I chose the flashable zip method to install so it replaces the old superuser app. I like being able to turn root on or off with one checkbox. When root is turned off apps like Play Videos will allow you to rent movies, so its useful for apps that won't work with root access.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

It's very useful. Every once in a while it will force close on me after installing a new ROM while it get SU rights but otherwise works perfectly..

Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DistrictDigital (Nov 20, 2011)

Is this just a new version of SuperUser, or is it a completely different type of SU?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

DistrictDigital said:


> Is this just a new version of SuperUser, or is it a completely different type of SU?


Different su management app by a different developer.


----------

